
H2O, a platform for creating, sharing and remixing open course materials - smpetrey
https://h2o.law.harvard.edu/
======
andrewfong
Some context for the unfamiliar:

H2O arose out of a law school, where the textbooks are basically just very
expensive compilations of prior case law. Some publishers add additional
comments and other materials to the casebooks, but for the most part, you're
just paying for someone else to print out and excerpt public public domain
material for you. Makes it a particularly good target for remixing.

~~~
Pxtl
Ah. That explains it - I clicked through the link and was disappointed to see
it seems entirely dedicated to courses on law.

------
rmbeard
Unfortunate that it is restricted to .edu e-mail addresses. I taught a law
class last year for which I used MIT's Nb.mit.edu platform. H20 would make a
nice complement to that.

------
link_108
H2O.ai has been around for a years so the title confused me, maybe project
name spacing should be a thing

~~~
ElijahLynn
Hah, and there is yet another H2O, HTTP/2 server that I was thinking of.

[https://h2o.examp1e.net/](https://h2o.examp1e.net/)

------
graaben
I would love to see something like this but for MOOCs. Some of the bigger
sites are already doing this with micro-degrees on specific topics. But it
would be great if anyone could mix and match the best or most relevant videos
from different courses to create a meta-course.

~~~
EGreg
I am working on building the Teaching app for iOS.

It will literally be called "Teaching" and it will be for teachers to collect
youtube videos, articles etc. into a flipped classroom curriculum. Also will
let them design quizzes to take in class. If the user switches the app to the
background, it alerts the teacher to cheating. And so on. An all-in one
solution.

By the way, if you want to join me on this project, email me (the button is at
[https://qbix.com/about](https://qbix.com/about))

~~~
rmbeard
This sounds like an interesting project, I would like to know more about this.

~~~
EGreg
Then email me. The link is above :)

------
Dowwie
Is this considered an open alternative to LexisNexus case search?

If anyone is curious what this system offers, I suggest searching Facebook ->
all categories

------
ElijahLynn
Love the idea!

Unfortunately I can not participate, it says I must have an .edu email
address.

------
kevintb
Why is an .edu email address required?

------
uptownfunk
It's also an ml package for r www.h2o.ai

~~~
numbsafari
It's also water.

~~~
mkroman
And a HTTP/2 web server. [https://h2o.examp1e.net/](https://h2o.examp1e.net/)

